# Economist..Anyone ?



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

Dear Forum members,

My brother has a 4 yrs BSc in Economics from Forman Christian Chartered University in Lahore Pakistan. Hence a relevant occupation for him is 224311	Economist. 

The issue is that assessing body(VETASSES) requires 1 yr relevant experience which as 

of now he doesn't have. 

Has anyone applied or have any information about this occupation 224311	Economist??

I wish he had an accounting degree instead of economics 

Also if his qualification is assessed by CPA/ICAA/IPA, there are definite chances of negative outcome as there will be many bridging subjects he may have to study to get a positive outcome.

any thoughts or suggestions ....


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

If Vetassess says he needs a year of relevant experience, then there will be no way around that. His only options would be to acquire the year of experience or look at other occupations he may be qualified for.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

mawaismushtaq said:


> Dear Forum members,
> 
> My brother has a 4 yrs BSc in Economics from Forman Christian Chartered University in Lahore Pakistan. Hence a relevant occupation for him is 224311	Economist.
> 
> ...


Hi, don't want to demotivate, but how does your brother plan to obtain a visa even if he get positive outcome? I don't know any state sponsoring his occupation.


----------



## AnTop (Mar 21, 2015)

I have BA and MA in Economics, however now I hold a positive assessment from CPAA under Management Accountant occupation.

I would recommend to apply for the assessment from CPA Australia under Accountant ANZSCO code, and then complete any missing subjects through CPAA foundation level exams. They are quite easy computer based tests and available at many various locations, I personally passed two CPAA foundation level exams.



mawaismushtaq said:


> Dear Forum members,
> 
> My brother has a 4 yrs BSc in Economics from Forman Christian Chartered University in Lahore Pakistan. Hence a relevant occupation for him is 224311	Economist.
> 
> ...


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

valsanail said:


> Hi, don't want to demotivate, but how does your brother plan to obtain a visa even if he get positive outcome? I don't know any state sponsoring his occupation.


The situation may change once we enter new year 2015-2016 i,e. after 30 June.


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

AnTop said:


> I have BA and MA in Economics, however now I hold a positive assessment from CPAA under Management Accountant occupation.
> 
> I would recommend to apply for the assessment from CPA Australia under Accountant ANZSCO code, and then complete any missing subjects through CPAA foundation level exams. They are quite easy computer based tests and available at many various locations, I personally passed two CPAA foundation level exams.


Thanks for sharing above useful info , but unlike you as he doesnt have Masters yet, so I beleive he will be required to complete many missing subjects.


----------



## AnTop (Mar 21, 2015)

mawaismushtaq said:


> Thanks for sharing above useful info , but unlike you as he doesnt have Masters yet, so I beleive he will be required to complete many missing subjects.


There are only 9 subjects to be met. I spent about 1.5 months on preparation for each subject.

The number of exempt subjects depends on the content his BA. MA is not necessarily a benefit. The following link is quite close to what they expect to see CPA Australia - Structure


----------



## cybug (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi! I'm also applying as an Economist. I have a Bsc. Economics. 

I'm waiting for the new financial your by july 1st before sending my qualifications for assessment to VETASSESS. 

Goodluck


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

AnTop said:


> There are only 9 subjects to be met. I spent about 1.5 months on preparation for each subject.
> 
> The number of exempt subjects depends on the content his BA. MA is not necessarily a benefit. The following link is quite close to what they expect to see CPA Australia - Structure


Can you share the CPA assessment outcome for better understanding...how many subjects you got cleared out of 9 as per assessment, and regarding MA, its astonishing that as you said it was not a benefit..

I am worried because I have seen his subjects and mostly are related to economics only and maybe he may pass only 3-4 max in assessment..


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

cybug said:


> Hi! I'm also applying as an Economist. I have a Bsc. Economics.
> 
> I'm waiting for the new financial your by july 1st before sending my qualifications for assessment to VETASSESS.
> 
> Goodluck


Hi cybug, do you possess 1 year relevant experience in this field? Vetassess require 1 yr relevant experience to proceed with assessment.


----------



## cybug (Jun 25, 2015)

mawaismushtaq said:


> Hi cybug, do you possess 1 year relevant experience in this field? Vetassess require 1 yr relevant experience to proceed with assessment.


Yeah... I have 18 months week experience. I week with a research firm. 
Economist can work in so many places and so many field. 

Still gathering my dox for VETASSESS. 
My concern now is, where i work, we don't use paycheque.


----------



## AnTop (Mar 21, 2015)

mawaismushtaq said:


> Can you share the CPA assessment outcome for better understanding...how many subjects you got cleared out of 9 as per assessment, and regarding MA, its astonishing that as you said it was not a benefit..
> 
> I am worried because I have seen his subjects and mostly are related to economics only and maybe he may pass only 3-4 max in assessment..



Well, I passed Managament Accounting and Fundamentals of Business Law foundation level exams before I applied for migration assessment.

However, based on my education they recognized the completion of all 12 subjects except Auditing and Corporate Law. The letter didn't specify the impact MA had on the assessment. Ma will only help if it has the required subjects, which were not already covered by BA.


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

AnTop said:


> Well, I passed Managament Accounting and Fundamentals of Business Law foundation level exams before I applied for migration assessment.
> 
> However, based on my education they recognized the completion of all 12 subjects except Auditing and Corporate Law. The letter didn't specify the impact MA had on the assessment. Ma will only help if it has the required subjects, which were not already covered by BA.


Thats cool...so obviously you were given credit for those fundamental passes for migration assessement...right?

and as per your info above you got 10/12 passed for CPA foundations exams+BA right?


----------



## AnTop (Mar 21, 2015)

I got 10/12 for my BA and MA only. It is unclear whether any subjects were exempt based on MA or BA.

It turned out that I did not need these two foundation exams I passed to receive a positive assessment, because my BA and MA were enough.

However, thanks to these exams, I am eligible to enroll in professional CPAA program.


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

AnTop said:


> I got 10/12 for my BA and MA only. It is unclear whether any subjects were exempt based on MA or BA.
> 
> It turned out that I did not need these two foundation exams I passed to receive a positive assessment, because my BA and MA were enough.
> 
> However, thanks to these exams, I am eligible to enroll in professional CPAA program.


Thanks for clarification and information once again.


----------



## Naveedh (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi could any one tell me if we could give cpaa australian foundation exams whiel being in pakistan and register for it.. or do we have to be in australia to do so?


----------



## AnTop (Mar 21, 2015)

Naveedh said:


> Hi could any one tell me if we could give cpaa australian foundation exams whiel being in pakistan and register for it.. or do we have to be in australia to do so?


You don't need to be in AU to sit or register for a foundation level exam. Exams are processed by Pearson vue test centres. You should register online with CPAA and enroll in foundation level program OR contact CPAA via email to get 100% accurate information about the nearest accredited Pearson vue test centre.


----------



## c0da (May 18, 2015)

CPAA exams in Pakistan are held in three cities: Islamabad, Karachi and Lahore.

Source: http://www.cpaaustralia.com.au/~/media/corporate/allfiles/document/cpaprogram/exam-venues.pdf


----------



## Naveedh (Jun 30, 2015)

Thnx @ANtop and @coda for quick reply. .
when i am comparing my qualifications with the mandatory subjects, i think i may have to cover subject like Business Law (including corporate law) so 
my question is would the foundation courses " Fundamentals of Business Law" be equivalent this subject i mean does it cover corporate laws and others .what are the chances of this foundation course to be accepted by cpa as there some difference in the subject titles.


----------



## AnTop (Mar 21, 2015)

All subjects required for migration assessment, excluding Auditing and Taxation Law, are covered by foundation level subjects. The connection between these subjects is described at CPA Australia - Next steps after my assessment

Therefore, yes, Fundamentals of Business Law fully covers Commercial Law and Corporations Law.


----------



## Naveedh (Jun 30, 2015)

I have ten years of post qualification experience experience as accountant but I am short of this subject "business law". so if I take this exam of core knowledge area now, would that effect my post qualification experience. i mean would my experience as accountant before the exam be counted or would it be counted after the date i have taken the exam.
what I mean is will my experience as accountant have any value if i am short of any core knowledge area and cover it later on?


----------



## AnTop (Mar 21, 2015)

Skilled employment is only considered if it undertaken after you sufficiently covered necessary subjects. CPA Australia - Skilled employment assessment
In the case you have described you will not get points for ten years prior to the foundation level exam.


----------



## Naveedh (Jun 30, 2015)

If my 10 years experience is not counted by the CPA does that wont be counted by Australian employers when apply for the job over there after immigration .


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

Naveedh said:


> If my 10 years experience is not counted by the CPA does that wont be counted by Australian employers when apply for the job over there after immigration .


Your experience will be only considered valid for migration purpose which has been gained post qualification.

This is different to your query as if to whether your experience will be considered by Australian Employers. Yes definitely it will be considered if you can show the evidence at interviews e.g, experience certificates.


----------



## AnTop (Mar 21, 2015)

Naveedh said:


> If my 10 years experience is not counted by the CPA does that wont be counted by Australian employers when apply for the job over there after immigration .


As far as I know, AU employers do not care at all about the recognition of work experience by CPAA. These experience criteria only affect your points in migration program.


----------



## greygoose (Dec 10, 2014)

Hey Antop, I was wondering if you may be able to help me out. Although my occupation is actually 222113 but since the only state sponsoring it (South Australia) removed it from their list for 2015-16, I am looking at alternatives. I have degrees in Finance and Economics (two separate bachelors degrees done at the same time at the same university). Now I know for a fact, I will not meet the mandatory seven core areas requirement for the Management Accountant Occupation. Having looked at the CPAA site, I'm pretty sure I'd need to do the foundation level exams for Foundations of accounting and Financial Accounting and Reporting. My question for you was, is it wise to first get the migration assessment done (i'm not interested in the employment assessment since I have enough points without that) and then attempt the foundation level exams or the other way round?


----------



## AnTop (Mar 21, 2015)

greygoose said:


> Hey Antop, I was wondering if you may be able to help me out. Although my occupation is actually 222113 but since the only state sponsoring it (South Australia) removed it from their list for 2015-16, I am looking at alternatives. I have degrees in Finance and Economics (two separate bachelors degrees done at the same time at the same university). Now I know for a fact, I will not meet the mandatory seven core areas requirement for the Management Accountant Occupation. Having looked at the CPAA site, I'm pretty sure I'd need to do the foundation level exams for Foundations of accounting and Financial Accounting and Reporting. My question for you was, is it wise to first get the migration assessment done (i'm not interested in the employment assessment since I have enough points without that) and then attempt the foundation level exams or the other way round?


Hi, greygoose!

Since you already hold the required IELTS result, I strongly recommend to start with migration assessment.
In my case, I started with exams, and it was a bad move, because my education turned out to cover all required areas)


----------



## greygoose (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi Antop, Thanks for that response, I appreciate your help. If its not too much to ask, could you also kindly tell me whether the course syllabuses that one needs to send if the university is not CPA accredited need to be certified by the university or some other legal authority (e.g. notary public) or can they just be submitted as they are without any certification? I'm in the process of gathering all my required class syllabuses to show that I fulfill the core areas requirement and even though I graduated from a university in the US, from what I can gather from the CPA website, no US universities seem to be accredited. Thanks for your help.


----------



## AnTop (Mar 21, 2015)

greygoose said:


> Hi Antop, Thanks for that response, I appreciate your help. If its not too much to ask, could you also kindly tell me whether the course syllabuses that one needs to send if the university is not CPA accredited need to be certified by the university or some other legal authority (e.g. notary public) or can they just be submitted as they are without any certification? I'm in the process of gathering all my required class syllabuses to show that I fulfill the core areas requirement and even though I graduated from a university in the US, from what I can gather from the CPA website, no US universities seem to be accredited. Thanks for your help.


Hi,

There are two options:

1) Provide it on an official university letterhead and get it signed by a uni employee. This will mean that your syllabus is official.

2) If you cannot get the syllabus on an official letterhead, then you need to provide a statutory declaration about the content of the provided syllabus being true.

Both my universities refused to provide me with an official syllabus, therefore I had to translate it myself from Russian and supply a statutory declaration with it. Also, in the declaration I specified the reason why I cannot provide an official syllabus.


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

cybug said:


> Yeah... I have 18 months week experience. I week with a research firm.
> Economist can work in so many places and so many field.
> 
> Still gathering my dox for VETASSESS.
> My concern now is, where i work, we don't use paycheque.


Hi cybug,

Wondering how did you assessing your Economics degree with VETASSES? I am about to do the same and would like some advice on how did you go.

Hope to hear from you. Thanks


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

AnTop said:


> There are only 9 subjects to be met. I spent about 1.5 months on preparation for each subject.
> 
> The number of exempt subjects depends on the content his BA. MA is not necessarily a benefit. The following link is quite close to what they expect to see CPA Australia - Structure




Wow I didn't know it's possible to sit for exams for those 'missing ' subjects . Though I've a positive outcome for occupation internal auditor , I might wanna be examined for cpa related stories subjects to stand a better chance .


By the way , what's your current status ? Have you gotten your visa ?


----------

